# Impi RDA by GIF Vape



## Rob Fisher (18/7/19)

The Impi RDA is a proudly South African RDA and beautifully made! The engineering is great and finishes really good! No question this is a high-end RDA. The man behind the project is Hardus Fourie and he has been working on perfecting the RDA for months now. I was lucky to have been on the test team for the RDA and while the first version was great the team of testers attention to details and suggestions have all be taken to heart and done!

The end result is an RDA that we can all be proud of.

The drip tip is a standard 810 size and is made from brass. I'm not a fan of 810 but there will be an 810 to 510 adapter added to the package shortly for vapers like me! The RDA is stainless steel and polished to a beautiful shine! The internals in the cap are PTFE Teflon and the design inside reduces the chamber nicely for great flavour!

It comes with the squonk pin installed but there is a solid 510 pin included in the package.

The metal case the RDA comes in is solid protection for the Impi and the base is a nice atty stand if you so desire.

The Impi looks great and vapes great but for me, the biggest single win of it is the fact that it is almost impossible to over squonk... I bloody love that! Bazinga! The airflow comes in from the top and is angled to hit the coil perfectly!

More once I have played with the Impi for a few days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/19)

My first build is a 3mm Ni80 Alien. 0.563Ω at 30 watts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (18/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My first build is a 3mm Ni80 Alien. 0.563Ω at 30 watts.
> View attachment 172534
> View attachment 172535
> View attachment 172536
> ...



That Combo looks epic! Great to see some local HE products

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/19)

After a day with the Impi I have to say it's an oversquonkers DREAM RDA! Not once did I get a mess using my VA SPade Squonker! This is a first ever since I was born!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (19/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> After a day with the Impi I have to say it's an oversquonkers DREAM RDA! Not once did I get a mess using my VA SPade Squonker! This is a first ever since I was born!



Uncle you have me sold ! "oversquonkers DREAM RDA"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/7/19)

@Rob Fisher Any idea when these are going to be made available to the public?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter (22/7/19)

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher Any idea when these are going to be made available to the public?


Yes I would also like to know


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/19)

vaalboy said:


> @Rob Fisher Any idea when these are going to be made available to the public?



@vaalboy the pricing and availability will be announced any day now... my guess and it's just a guess is next week sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (23/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @vaalboy the pricing and availability will be announced any day now... my guess and it's just a guess is next week sometime.



Thanks Rob. Time to bench my trusty bullet proof Drop Solo's and Dead Rabbit's for something new and support a local manufacturer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

